# Shaun Livingston



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

tonight with 17 point 9ast 8reb 6stl 1blk and only one TO


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

PLus he made the game winning layup with 1.2 seconds left!

He's gonna be one of the best IF he can stay healthy!


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

it good to see a young pass first shoot 2nd PG.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Shaun Livingston is just a special talent, and I knew it when he came into the league. I remember I wanted the Mavs to have a shot at him but they didn't. He would have been in the running for rookie of the year if he didn't get injured. He might be the next super PG in this league as he makes amazing passes. I just can imagine him passing it to Dirk on the wing that would be sick.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Very nice.
Too bad he's stuck on the Clippers so I probably won't hear much about him till he becomes a free agent.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

if livingston is healthy all next year, the clippers are in the playoffs, no question.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, maybe 11th seed, after the 8 current playoff teams + Minnesota and Golden State.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i guess that is going out on a limb somewhat.


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

if shaun can stay healthy he'll develop into something special. i wish we could have seen more from him because he is extremely talented at 6'9 to run the point and see the floor so well.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

J Pops said:


> if shaun can stay healthy he'll develop into something special. i wish we could have seen more from him because he is extremely talented at 6'9 to run the point and see the floor so well.


Shaun is 6'7. But nevertheless he is very talented. From the few games I've watched of him he's been pretty good especially considering he came out of high school last year. He seems so smooth on the court and his defense is solid. I am also concerned about his health, but this is just his first season. I'll give him a couple more years to see if he can last a whole NBA season.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Livingston would be a first ballot hall of famer if he retired today!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Very impressive, now he just needs to get stronger to avoid injuries.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Livingston would be a first ballot hall of famer if he retired today!


Like Nique. :wordyo:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

wow he played great! he's going to be a VERY good player!


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

I liked this guy ever since I saw him play with The Clippers. Livingston plays very composed for his age. I don't see him trying to do too much, like most rookies do and he has great court sense. He would be excellent at the point. He has great hands, always looks up the court, is extremely tall as a point guard(6'7"), and listens to his coach and teammates.

The only big negative about him is his frail body which has caused him to miss too many games in his rookie season. A good dietician and trainer would help Shaun immensely. This guy is going to be a very good player and if he keeps improving, he could be something special.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

His defense is also very impressive for a guy right out of high school. With height and length he can become an outstanding defender to complement his point skills


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Just judging by his size and his skillset, he looks to be the "next Penny". Don't be jealous John, it was bound to happen. :biggrin:


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Pinball said:


> Just judging by his size and his skillset, he looks to be the "next Penny". Don't be jealous John, it was bound to happen. :biggrin:


Maybe not a Penny, more like a Ron Harper (a healthy one). More than likely, probably somewhere in between both players. He has abilities of both, but I see more of a Harper. I'm not insulting Livingston. I think Ron Harper was a very good shooting guard before his injuries, and then became a thinking man's point guard. Shaun could be an amalgam of an early athletic Harper with great basketball sense.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I think Livingston has more skills than Harper and Penny for his age. Harper was athletic, but Shaun has more ball handling and passing skills. 

If I could take any young PG in the league to start my ballclub with, Livingston would be the #1 pick. This includes guys like Hinrich, Jameer Nelson, Delonte West and the new picks coming out this year.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

compsciguy78 said:


> I think Livingston has more skills than Harper and Penny for his age. Harper was athletic, but Shaun has more ball handling and passing skills.
> 
> If I could take any young PG in the league to start my ballclub with, Livingston would be the #1 pick. This includes guys like Hinrich, Jameer Nelson, Delonte West and the new picks coming out this year.


I hope you're right. Livingston reminds me of old school players.





> This team is absolutely horrible. yet i am behind them 95%!!


Where did the other 5% go?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Livingston should be working with Tim Grover this summer again in Chicago once the Clippers season ends. Most of the Illinois area players work with him like Q-Rich, Maggette, Wade, Bobby Simmons and a bunch of others.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

When he's played this year, he's been great, he's just had a lot of bad luck. Really unfortunate because he is a hell of a talent.

I think he is actually 6'8. I remember hearing that somewhere. Thats scary, 6'8 point guard.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kid's a stud, I hope he can stay healthy, talk about fun to watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mavs41 said:


> Shaun Livingston is just a special talent, and I knew it when he came into the league. I remember I wanted the Mavs to have a shot at him but they didn't. He would have been in the running for rookie of the year if he didn't get injured. He might be the next super PG in this league as he makes amazing passes. I just can imagine him passing it to Dirk on the wing that would be sick.



Man, I'm always impressed with your posts. 

And yeah I agree with all that you said, except the part about going to the Mavs part :biggrin:. But what wow what a replacement for Nash later down the line that woulda been?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Last year's draft is going down in history, one of the best ever.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Last year's draft is going down in history, one of the best ever.



Yeah, potential wise with some of the talent. Although some would argue, the one with Bron, Melo, Wade and Bosh has been the best one in yrs. That too may be one of the best ever. May even be better than last yrs.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, potential wise with some of the talent. Although some would argue, the one with Bron, Melo, Wade and Bosh has been the best one in yrs. That too may be one of the best ever. May even be better than last yrs.


Yeah. 2003 has like at least 4 franchise players, while 2004 has 2 at best. But 2004 has alot of all-star level guys, a ton of them, really.. Should be fun to watch both rookie classes grow up


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Last year's draft is going down in history, one of the best ever.


Definetly agree with that.

2003 like you said had a lot of franchise players in the top picks, but 2004 was overall a much deeper draft. 2004 also has a few potential franchise players as well, just not as bonafide as the 2003 ones yet.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaun Livingston with another good game tonight.

36 mins, 15 points (fg 6-12) (ft 3-7), 10 assists, 1 rebound, 1 steal, *0* turnovers. Clippers beat Jazz 94-85 with Maggette injured.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

10 to 0 A:TO ratio. Spectacular.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

HKF said:


> 10 to 0 A:TO ratio. Spectacular.



Yup, great game by a rookie high school point guard. But, he really need to work on those free throws.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Clippers have their point guard for next year, kid is impressive. I think they need to trade Maggette though. He just doesn't fit in, and they could net something more valuable than what Maggette will give them next season, while still having Jaric and Simmons on the wings.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Clippers have their point guard for next year, kid is impressive. I think they need to trade Maggette though. He just doesn't fit in, and they could net something more valuable than what Maggette will give them next season, while still having Jaric and Simmons on the wings.


Yeah, I think Jaric can fill in at the small forward position where Maggette plays. Maggette can be traded for a nice shooting guard, maybe a sign and trade with Phoenix for Joe Johnson or with Milwaukee for Redd. They need to make smart moves in the off season, they have a good chance to compete for a playoff spot next season.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Yeah, I think Jaric can fill in at the small forward position where Maggette plays. Maggette can be traded for a nice shooting guard, maybe a sign and trade with Phoenix for Joe Johnson or with Milwaukee for Redd. They need to make smart moves in the off season, they have a good chance to compete for a playoff spot next season.


Yeah, Bobby Simmons is a small forward too. Jaric can definitely play off the ball at the shooting guard position. That's his natural position anyways, he just has really good handles for an off guard, which works well if you want him to handle some point guard duties and get Livingston in the post. Clippers may not have a player below 6'6 in their starting lineup next season, without having any defensive liabilities.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

He might have the best handles in all the NBA at 6'7". This kid could be Magic reincarnated. The scary thing is the way he plays D, he could be better than Magic. Probably won't happen, but the potential is amazing.


----------

